# my sister is having sex



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

me and my sister have never really hung out before. so i decide to ask her to come with me to a party at my buds. Drink drink drink blah blah blah. i pass out for a while and wake up to all the lights out. then i yell upstairs to my supposed friend "what are you doing ?!?! my sis better not be up there" so i walk up there after a couple min , just to discover my friend all sweaty and half naked. then i see my sis puttin on her clothes. I was in total shock man. my sister is like super smart and does exetremely well in school and i NEVER imagined her doing anything like this! so i told her that its time to leave and gave her a good talking to on the way home. told her how dissapointed i was in her. 
Im pretty pissed. first party i take her to and she goes and does this. My other buds were telling me stuff how my sister gets with guys but i blew them off. i dont know what to think. she's 18, and can do whatever she wants but f*ck man, shes still my little sis. I dont know what to do. i can never look at her the same way again. Am i overreacting?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

.... i dont think ur overreaccting, when i found out my sis was doing it( i was 15 and she was 18) i egged the kids car and threw a rock at him when he came to my doorstep...... im lucky he dint beat the sh*t out of me


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

dude u are overeacting, u just have like an overly strong brotherly instinct or soemthing,

think about it, shes 18, instead of tellin how dissapointed and sh*t u are in her, which i dont know y u are, cause shes 18 , and half the world has done it before that age, i think u should try and just accept, cuase u were prop doin at that age also, i thnk if u hold it against her to much its just gonna dive u two further apart from eachother than u already are, so just chill , and realise shes human,


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

gota get over it man, she's 18


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Your OVER-REACTING. Get over it. You say shes smart...so then trust her to make the right decisions for herself. Shes 18 now. She needs to start living life for HERSELF, not for the appeasement of others. I mean hell if a hot chick offered herself to you, wouldnt you go and bang her? Then would you want your sister lecturing you about it after you had done it?! Let it go and let her live her life.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Your OVER-REACTING. Get over it. You say shes smart...so then trust her to make the right decisions for herself. Shes 18 now. She needs to start living life for HERSELF, not for the appeasement of others. I mean hell if a hot chick offered herself to you, wouldnt you go and bang her? Then would you want your sister lecturing you about it after you had done it?! Let it go and let her live her life.


 Ms.Natt, you always say the right thing!








I totally agree with what Ms.Natt said!


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

well i guess you guys are right. i forgot about the couple times i was a man whore. but still it would suck seeing a talented young girl ruin her life by getting pregnant, like so many of the other girls around here.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sKuz said:


> well i guess you guys are right. i forgot about the couple times i was a man whore. but still it would suck seeing a talented young girl ruin her life by getting pregnant, like so many of the other girls around here.


 Uhmm hello! You said she was SMART not stupid. Meaning...Im sure she probably uses either some form of birth control or condoms. Shes 18, Im sure at this age she knows what to do in case the unexpected happens.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

dam, a friend fucked your sis? did u beat your friends ass?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

KingJeff said:


> dam, a friend fucked your sis? did u beat your friends ass?


 yea serisously , if i had a sister , and my buddy fucked her, i would kick his ass, lol , time to warm up the ol punchin arm there buddy,


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

micus said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> > dam, a friend fucked your sis? did u beat your friends ass?
> ...


 agreed....sisters are offlimits


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

it's true that sisters are off limits. i learned this the hard way and lost a friend of mine...well, we're on good terms but don't hang out like we used to. it's just one of those things that you shouldn't do. but, at the same time you should realize that she IS her own person and can do whatever she pleases. whether or not you want to believe it, your sister is a young woman and has sexual needs/wants as well...just like us dudes.

i don't blame you for being mad at all, because if i had a little sis i would be pissed too. but it would probably be better if you just accepted it. it's hard, but it'll need to happen one time or another. it's not like she's never gonna have sex. oh yeah, i would slap your buddy. or tell him that you should be allowed to have sex with his sister...something along those lines >


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

ah come on fellas!! like you aint never "banged" somebody's sister before, bet ya never thought about her brother while you were tearin it up! whats good for the muel is good for the goat, let it go


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> dam, a friend fucked your sis? did u beat your friends ass?


 hahaha.....one of my friend,thinks one of our friends mom is fine as hell. Dont know why i posted thisw,i was just bored.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

the only way to get even is sleep with his mom, video tape it and show to everyone who knows his mom :nod:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I would beat the sh*t out of my friend if he boned my sis. You just dont go there.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

you are overreacting..
would she be disappointed if she saw you having sex?


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah, you're over reacting, just like everybody said.

Instead of lecturing her, just explain to her about all the diseases etc. out there. And just make sure she knows to use some protection to cut down the risk of catching an std or getting pregnant.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

get over it and tell her to use :


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

my sister is 6 years older than me and you better believe i made sure the guys she would date were good dudes. i even tried to fight one of them when he was 18 and i was 12. he had broker her heart so i punched him in the face, then he kicked my ass :laugh: , but you gotta do what you gotta do. you cannot tell your sister who she can see and who she can sleep with; what you can do is tell her that you will always get her back and make sure she's safe and with a good guy. that's what i do.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I would be more upset at your friend. Let her do her thing, shes an adult.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sKuz said:


> me and my sister have never really hung out before. so i decide to ask her to come with me to a party at my buds. Drink drink drink blah blah blah. i pass out for a while and wake up to all the lights out. then i yell upstairs to my supposed friend "what are you doing ?!?! my sis better not be up there" so i walk up there after a couple min , just to discover my friend all sweaty and half naked. then i see my sis puttin on her clothes. I was in total shock man. my sister is like super smart and does exetremely well in school and i NEVER imagined her doing anything like this! so i told her that its time to leave and gave her a good talking to on the way home. told her how dissapointed i was in her.
> Im pretty pissed. first party i take her to and she goes and does this. My other buds were telling me stuff how my sister gets with guys but i blew them off. i dont know what to think. she's 18, and can do whatever she wants but f*ck man, shes still my little sis. I dont know what to do. i can never look at her the same way again. Am i overreacting?


over-reacting, lol by 18 you should expect that she is having sex, and if I were you I would be pleased its with friends than whoever else it could be









oh and tell her to go anal, so she cant get pregnant


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i try to block it out. cause i know what i did to girls, and i cant imagine my sis doing the same things those girls did


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

careful... remember what hapenned in Scarface ?


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Dont be pissed at her, be pissed at your "friend" who's waiting til you pass out a party to bang your lil sister. that's fucked up.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I'd kick your friends ass!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I was thinking of posting some real info.
Then i was like, no I dont want to waste my time so I shall just post this.

Can I have her phone number?


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

thanks fellas, i talked with my sis and things are all patched up. but a certain someone i know is getting a couple knuckle sandwiches today.

Bobme, arent you gay? wanna go shoe shoppin with my sis? its cool with me. gay boy


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Sure Ill go shoping with her.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Time to put this whole situation into perspective.

For you guys [who have sisters]:

How many of you have seen your sisters friends and at least one of them caught your eye to the point where you wanted to bone them? In which case you would try your best to 'get to know' them and then work away at it.

Same applies to girls. Sometimes we think one our brothers friends is hot and at the time we're totally diggin them--whatever. Being that were all human, all have sexual desires/wants, we'll pretty much go out and do it.

This a is a generalized perspective point, so bare with me.

In any case, your sister is old enough to know what she wants to do in life. You shouldnt be pissed off at your friend for 'taking advantage' of her. If thats what he was really doing, Im sure she would have caught on. And if she wanted it to stop she would have made it VERY clear. She wanted it just as much as him. So let it go, and accept the fact your "lil sis" is now a grown woman. Big brothers are people your supposed to be able to turn to in a time of need, someone you can count on....NOT someone whos going to lecture you to the third degree. [We already have people in that position--Parents] Instead of lecturing her next time, just let her know that your concerned and leave it at that. At least that way she knows you care about her, but at the same time your not gonna jump down her throat about it. In which case she might be more open to you about things.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

You sis is old enough to have sex...believe me she probably has done it before.

Your friend is an ass, and deserves a bitchslapping.

HOWEVER:

If your buddy is a good guy: honest, kind, blah f*cking blah.... nevermind he's a prick


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

my friends always say my sister is hot and i always tell them she's off limits and if they were true friends they'd respect my wishes. I care for my sister and if she were to bang one of my friends it would make me extremely disappointed regardless of her age... i don't know, it's just a boundry you don't cross since i am somewhat pretty close to most of my friends, i consider them family since we have grown up together.

I don't think you are over-reacting, you did the right thing.... the whole situation will blow over anyways within time, you two are family. now if i were you, i'd give my friend a call and beat the living sh*t out of him.... then i'd go screw her sister in front of him and see how he likes it.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

blueprint said:


> give my friend a call and beat the living sh*t out of him.... then i'd go screw her sister in front of him and see how he likes it.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

You can't do nothing 'bout it man! It's done so get over it! besides shes 18yr means adult. It's her choice to be what she wants to be :nod: .


----------



## quadratic (May 3, 2004)

dude, your way over reacting.... let her bang your friends brains out, who cares... girls love and need sex just as much as guys (you know this is true to ladies)


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

quadratic said:


> dude, your way over reacting.... let her bang your friends brains out, who cares... girls love and need sex just as much as guys (you know this is true to ladies)


 You obviously don't have a sister (or highly dislike her)


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I would beat the sh*t out of my friend if he boned my sis. You just dont go there.










didnt i bone your sister?i think i did.j/k haha








but i think knowing that ur boneing your friends sister actully feels even better i dont know why but it dose 4 some reason.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

killarbee said:


> get over it and tell her to use :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 gotta admit this condom is the best by far :nod:























and u actually took it really well ...u see if u I found My little sis half naked when i open the door then i see my so called "homeboy" Well it would have been over for that guy i woulda beat his ass while he had his boxers on then i would drag him down stairs where i would tie him up to a tree and have the other himes kick his ass some more :laugh:

then i would talk to my sis and let her know that i know your of age to do what ever u wanna do but dont ever try doing this when im around.....and the next time this happens " if " it happens again im gonna get my homegirls to tie YOU up to that Tree









So actually yea i would be bummed out man sh*t your the older bro...u see im the oldest out of my siblings so i know how u feel...im glad my little sis is only 6 yrs old
i dont gotta worry about any of that sh*t for ahwhi :nod:









But to answer your Q no u didnt overreact ...but u shoulda at least socked up that dude a few times :laugh:


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Bottom line!

He's your friend... he should have known better not to...

Talk to your friend... he has fucken issues...

Now, if your sister had sex with a friend of hers or someone both of you don't know... then let it be.

There are boundries you just don't cross...


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

> she's off limits and if they were true friends they'd respect my wishes. I care for my sister and if she were to bang one of my friends it would make me extremely disappointed regardless of her age... i don't know, it's just a boundry you don't cross.


I totally agree completely with this statement....


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

im kinda neutral with both,.....but it would feel wierd if my friend did it with my sister,just think about it..your sister would be the last person your friend would even touch,on the positive side though you know your friend and know that he wont hurt your sister in anyway

but wouldnt it be just the same if you banged one of your sisters friends?wouldnt she be upset?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> but wouldnt it be just the same if you banged one of your sisters friends?wouldnt she be upset?


 only if she looked like kate beckinsale i'd bang my sisters friend


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> im kinda neutral with both,.....but it would feel wierd if my friend did it with my sister,just think about it..your sister would be the last person your friend would even touch,on the positive side though you know your friend and know that he wont hurt your sister in anyway
> 
> but wouldnt it be just the same if you banged one of your sisters friends?wouldnt she be upset?


 The exact point I was TRYING or should I say attempting to make.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> nasty typhoon said:
> 
> 
> > im kinda neutral with both,.....but it would feel wierd if my friend did it with my sister,just think about it..your sister would be the last person your friend would even touch,on the positive side though you know your friend and know that he wont hurt your sister in anyway
> ...


 sure karen....


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

there are situations in life when you really find out who your true friends are. Your sister is also old enough to make her own judgements. Maybe this will turn out like the friends episode when Ross found out about Monica and Chandler


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

Wouldn't you rather that your friend, someone you know and trust, be having intercourse with your sister, than a complete stranger? I sure as hell would.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

vfrex said:


> Wouldn't you rather that your friend, someone you know and trust, be having intercourse with your sister, than a complete stranger? I sure as hell would.


 how would you feel around your "homeboy" if you knew he banged your sister??

don't tell me you'd give him props and buy him a cold one...


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't usually congradulate my friends on f*cking anybody. I don't really care.

Plus, your twisting my words. I'm not saying i'd be happy about my sister having sex. I'm just saying that if my sister were sexually active, I'd prefer her to be doing someone that I know and respect. (Obviously, it works the other way if she's banging someone I know to be a scumbag).


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Build a bridge


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Open a case of whoopass on your freind.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> me and my sister have never really hung out before. so i decide to ask her to come with me to a party at my buds. Drink drink drink blah blah blah. i pass out for a while and wake up to all the lights out. then i yell upstairs to my supposed friend "what are you doing ?!?! my sis better not be up there" so i walk up there after a couple min , just to discover my friend all sweaty and half naked. then i see my sis puttin on her clothes. I was in total shock man. my sister is like super smart and does exetremely well in school and i NEVER imagined her doing anything like this! so i told her that its time to leave and gave her a good talking to on the way home. told her how dissapointed i was in her.
> Im pretty pissed. first party i take her to and she goes and does this. My other buds were telling me stuff how my sister gets with guys but i blew them off. i dont know what to think. she's 18, and can do whatever she wants but f*ck man, shes still my little sis. I dont know what to do. i can never look at her the same way again. Am i overreacting?


- ha... you shouldnt have taken her.







that sucks. if i was you id show your freind whats up with a louisville slugga. or my fist.







id be pissed dude he crossed the boundaries!

















phill


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Beat his f*cking ass, you don't do that type of sh*t with your boys sister. Thats seriously fucked up don't listen to anybody else, whop his ass hardcore.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

If you beat his ass think of the consequences.

If you think you two dont talk much NOW, imagine what it will be like after you whip his ass...especially if she REALLY likes the guy. She wont forgive you for it. Talk to her...and ask her about her stance on the situation. Your trying to take matters in your own hands without thinking rationally.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> especially if she REALLY likes the guy


- i disagree...- ive seen chicks when alcohol is a factor. she probly dosent really like him. and from the notion that your other buddies have said she is already been with guys gives me a feeling- of a spur of the moment type deal. usually alcohol induced.







ask her why she did it or him. and then beat his ass or throw him in your trunk. -youve seen what happened in scarface right?-jk


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > especially if she REALLY likes the guy
> 
> 
> - i disagree...- ive seen chicks when alcohol is a factor. she probly dosent really like him. and from the notion that your other buddies have said she is already been with guys gives me a feeling- of a spur of the moment type deal. usually alcohol induced.:nod: ask her why she did it or him. and then beat his ass or throw him in your trunk. -youve seen what happened in scarface right?-jk


 Well *IF* alcohol was a factor for both of them...then whos fault is it really? You cant expect the guy to have more sense than the chick...and vice versa.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

like i said, it's family, you two are together forever..... he's just a friend, beat his ass and if she gets mad... tough, it will blow over in a few weeks.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Well IF alcohol was a factor for both of them...then whos fault is it really?


-see below

my quote of


> ...you shouldnt have taken her


- meant it was mostly her brothers fault for taking her there. i didnt really want to say that, but thats what i was leaning at.

-its not his fault she did it... just his fault she was there to do it.



> id be pissed dude he crossed the boundaries!


and this meant that there are brotherly type boundaries you dont cross *.*
-unless its cool and has been cleared before hand that they are in fact, in love. - not in lust.

two words bro... *trunk him*!


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

u cant tell to whoop the guys ass because 1. Jail, 2 . his friend would probaly whoop his ass, like if mike tyson slept with ur sister r u going to just walk up to him and iniate the fight its all a matter of choosing ur battles.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> u cant tell to whoop the guys ass because 1. Jail, 2 . his friend would probaly whoop his ass, like if mike tyson slept with ur sister r u going to just walk up to him and iniate the fight its all a matter of choosing ur battles.


-your serious right...


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

heh i saw my friend today and i went up to him and was like "joe, ive accepted the fact that you fucked my sis, so you get this one freebie" then i punched him in the stomach.

then i told him " but if you ever do sh*t with her again im going to kill you" i think he understood. felt pretty good. he was gasping for air for a good 5 minutes.

as for my sister i talked with her and took her out to lunch. told her that i was concerned and to be careful.

Those of you who are like "dude she's old enough to make decisions for herself, shes a grown woman, get over it" f*ck that. 18 IS NOT a grown up. I'm 21 and i dont consider myself a grown adult. as an older brother i believe its my job to make sure she doesnt get hurt. other people who dont give a damn about what their sibblings are doing, i feel sorry for you.

just an opinion of mine







and i thank all of you for your advice and input.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i dont understand why people care if their sisters get fucked....

SOMEONE IS GONNA f*ck HER!!! she is not for you to f*ck... so let someone do it...

if she is your sis... she is smart enough for you to bone...

I believe that you get mad because you feel guilty of things that you have done to girls.. and you "dont want the same thing happening to her"

Give her a break and let her get hers...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> heh i saw my friend today and i went up to him and was like "joe, ive accepted the fact that you fucked my sis, so you get this one freebie" then i punched him in the stomach.
> 
> then i told him " but if you ever do sh*t with her again im going to kill you" i think he understood. felt pretty good. he was gasping for air for a good 5 minutes.


You rock dude, i would've done the same thing!!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i am crazy strict when it comes to my family. one time my sister (13) went to a party and some guys brought beer. they were all drinkin except for my sister and her one friend. a guy started hitting on her and trying to feel her up. she said she told him to stop but he wouldnt. so she called me to pick her up. i knocked on the door, and my sister came out.. as she came out, that drunk scumbag said something. i took my belt off and went in the house and hooked it around his neck and dragged him to the front yard and tossed his ass around for awhile..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

18 is grown up enough to decide whether you want to have sex. That was my point. Hell kids these days are f*cking when their 9 years old. [Excuse the vulgarity]AND then getting pregnant. Your sister deserves a little more credit than your giving her.

I have an older brother, yeah Im sure if I went out and did one of his friends hed kick their ass, but then again hed probably do that to any guy if he knew I was having sex with them. He's just an overprotective kind of brother who would like to think his sister is innocent. Im 19 going on 20, I think no differently now than I did when I was 18. Your sister, like you said, isnt dumb...shes an intelligent woman. Trust her to make the right decisions for herself. If she doesnt, then so what...we all make mistakes, and we all learn from them. I dont think she ignorant to the fact of safe sex and using some form of protection/contraceptive.

Its one thing to care about your sister and show your concern...its another when all you do is lecture. So the next time you find yourself in a similar situation [hopefully not the same kind] you'll be a little more cool headed when talking to her.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

still dont see what the problem is, i hooked up with my best friends sister, and also married her too







kinda cool having your best friend as a brother-in-law


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

shes 18 man shes old anuff to be living by herself


----------



## southside (May 10, 2004)

[/QUOTE]still dont see what the problem is, i hooked up with my best friends sister, and also married her too kinda cool having your best friend as a brother-in-law

and i bet he wasnt cool with it at first.

it would be a problem if my sis did it with my friend.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

this is stupid.. your sister can and SHOULD be able to do what she wants when it comes to this type of stuff.. this is NON of your business.. How would you like it if your older sister said she was disapointed because you banged some bimbo at the party?

You are disapointed in her because she had intercorse, but your OK with her drinking at age 18?? something is fucked up with this situation.

i could never understant Prick brothers or Jerkoff fathers..

"YOU CANT TOUCH ANOTHER GUY UNTILL I SAY YOU CAN"..

stupid.. stupid.. stupid..

Its HER body, mind, will..... you shouldnt HAVE A SAY.... but for some stupid reason you think you are entitled to a "say" weather or not she gets to have "fun".

advice- Stop thinking you OWN your sister.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> his sister is innocent.


I dont understand this.. society is so fucked up.. WHY DOES HAVING SEX OR SEXUAL CONDUCT MAKE YOU A BAD PERSON IF YOU ARE FEMALE?????

So because she likes to orgasm and explore her self with another person she is not innocent? something is wrong with this picture..

it all amounts to 1 thing..

the church... F99k Religion.

*FTC*

F The Church.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > his sister is innocent.
> ...


 Its ch*u*rch...not ch*i*rch.

Innocent as in, still young. Its the whole thing about waiting til your married. Its called morals. We all have them. Theyre different for each person.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 morals? yes i know what morals are..

That stupid moral, that says you are not innocent having sex unless you are married is stupid...

Most people also excuse this for men.. Its OK for men to have sex when they are not married but when a women does or if she has a 1 night stand shes a hoe..

i hate people who think chicks who enjoy having sex are hoes.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 typo. lay off me or ill go JC on your ass..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 But isnt that what a hoe is?!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


No. a Hoe is a gardening tool.

People use words like Hoes, Whore, slut in a negitive way..

I geuss you could compare it to n8gger or *****... they are nouns used to express certain people.. but they are used in negitive ways.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> heh i saw my friend today and i went up to him and was like "joe, ive accepted the fact that you fucked my sis, so you get this one freebie" then i punched him in the stomach.
> 
> then i told him " but if you ever do sh*t with her again im going to kill you" i think he understood. felt pretty good. he was gasping for air for a good 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


-good job dude. what was his reaction when you said that to him. it will show whether or not it was the correct action. im not dissrespecting anyone here...- IMO guys and chicks nowadays are whoring themselves way too damn much. at like 14 and sometimes younger- this is not cool.







as this only leads to problems.-(IMO)

peacock im sorry you feel that way.



> i hooked up with my best friends sister, and also married her too kinda cool having your best friend as a brother-in-law


cool dude cool. - im sort of dating my friends sister and hes cool with it- but we arent having random casual drunken sex, or anything like that.

whatever


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

ms natt dont you go to sleep?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> ms natt dont you go to sleep?


 Of course. Im a night person though


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

u should change ur name to ms knocturnal














jk

dont you work in the morning?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> u should change ur name to ms knocturnal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

do you work at all?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> do you work at all?


 Not yet.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

stupid...........


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Not yet.


- i thought you worked at some insurance place? -state farm or somthin?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> stupid...........


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > Not yet.
> 
> 
> - i thought you worked at some insurance place? -state farm or somthin?:rock:


 Thats ~SUNshine~ not me.

I used to work for Linens N Things. At the moment Im in the process of getting hired as a security guard


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> stupid...........


 Because Im not working?! Actually I think it was a smart move. Im in school right now and therefore needed the extra time to focus


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> security guard


blaaaaaaahaahahhahahahahahahaha LMAO

haha yeah!









you karen-


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > stupid...........
> ...


 no.. not that.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > security guard
> 
> 
> blaaaaaaahaahahhahahahahahahaha LMAO
> ...


I look at it like this...take harassment at $7.75/hr or pull the graveyard shift and work $12/hr with no harassment. Hmm almost double pay without the harassment. 

/derail...

Get back to the important issue...


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Just my opinion,I think both your"friend"and your sister showed a total lack of respect for you,dont let your sister hang with you anymore,and give your "friend" a little lesson in respect(kick the sh*t out of him!!)


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Doviiman said:


> Just my opinion,I think both your"friend"and your sister showed a total lack of respect for you,dont let your sister hang with you anymore,and give your "friend" a little lesson in respect(kick the sh*t out of him!!):nod:


 wtf........................ why?


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't get it. Your sister is old enough to drive, live on her own, etc. The fact that she went with you to a party implies to me that she goes to parties anyway. So now, you are going to tell me that you feel that you are doing a better job of protecting her by beating up a friend of yours that she had sex with? Give me a break, thats just your own ego getting in the way. She goes to parties, and is sexually active, and you've now made it clear to her that she should be going to parties unknown to you and sleep with guys unknown to you.

Wow, what a great brother you are. I bow to you.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

lol you guys make me sound like im a super sister control freak.

I NEVER lost my temper, raised my voice to my sister or my friend. After i caught him f*cking her i simply said "its time to leave." so on the drive home i calmy asked her why she did what she did. i told her that i didnt think it was cool to be doing stuff with my friend. ESPECIALLY since this was THE FIRST TIME i ever took her to one of the parties i go to, as she hangs out with a totally different crowd. It made me feel stupid, cuz people might get the feeling that i whore my sister off. 
I started to get over it later that night until i get a call from my other friend telling me "hey joe said he fucked your sister" so im like wtf. My friend was telling EVERY one of my friends what he did after i left. so the next day ALL of my friends knew what happened. What a great friend and clearly respected my feelings. This is why i went over there the next day and he asked "dude, are you really pissed at me?" i CALMLY told him "no" and thats when i continued to tell him "THIS ONE TIME was a freebie" and punched him in the stomach. As he dropped to the floor i explained to him that "from this point on he is not allowed to be near my sister" He understood cuz he wasnt like "WTF WHY DID YOU DO THAT FOR?" later he told me he deserved it, and i could tell he felt bad. I punched him because he clearly did not care for my sister and just wanted a "feel good" experience. We are still friends though!!!









As for my sister i was NEVER like "carly you are just a baby and you are not old enough to be having sex" I just asked her why she thought she had to do this and she is like "i dont know" then simply told her that was THE LAST time i bring her out to one of my parties, and that i dont want her f*cking my friends. She didnt have a problem with this. So when we got home, i gave her a hug before i went to bed and said "just think about what you do from now on". 
Then the next day i took her out to lunch and we had a good time! didnt mention anything about the night before, and i dont plan on bringing it up anytime soon. Shite man i know she is going to have sex, i know she is going to have bf's. I dont act like i "OWN" her. I let her be her own person. 
The only reason why i stepped in this time was because she did sh*t with one of MY f*cking friends. I have seen her friends and some of them were frigging amazing. But i had the decency to keep my finger out of that sugar bowl!!!

And yes I AM A f*cking GREAT BROTHER who is fortunate enough to have a kick ass sister like her. I even have a letter from her telling me so, from when she was a junior highschooler. BOOYA!!


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

That made a helluva lot more sense now that you've told the whole story. I agree with what you did.


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Doviiman said:


> Just my opinion,I think both your"friend"and your sister showed a total lack of respect for you


 AGREED :nod:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Now that you explain it more clearly...you made the right decision. You should have kicked your friends ass though since he went around bragging about it. Thats just not cool


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

sorry bout that heh. my bad if my story seemed a little vague at first. but thanks for input guys and gals


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Doviiman said:
> 
> 
> > Just my opinion,I think both your"friend"and your sister showed a total lack of respect for you
> ...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

sKuz said:


> lol you guys make me sound like im a super sister control freak.


 you are... and no.. your not a great brother...

you have some fucked up idea stuck in your head.. you think you OWN your sister and should have 100% controle over her..


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

sh*t Peacock, shut the f*ck up, no one wants to hear your arguments.

PS: Don't try to insult me over the net, its gay.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

BTW Skuz, I feel ya, I found my sis is sleeping around like a year ago, but im 16, shes 19, what the hell am i supposed to do? Well, I didnt care.

Im very cold hearted..


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

Peacock said:


> sKuz said:
> 
> 
> > lol you guys make me sound like im a super sister control freak.
> ...

















dude peacock stop being a fuckin jag off, hes not a control freak.... i think its you that got a fuckin bad idea in your head... if you want your sister f*cking one of your friends then ur a dick head







, go to jerry springer or something.... hes a good brother and guy in my book


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i'm right with them, STFU peacock







you give everyone flak, y dont u just for once shut up


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Umm why is it his choice if his sister has a 1 night stand with his buddy.. why do you think its so wrong?

your sister probly wouldnt care if you played with one of her friends..

this is really stupid.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

This is coming from one over-protect brother to another......

Trust her.
Listen to her.
Support her.

But......

still be the over-protective brother that you are. I've learned a lot in the past 21yrs about being an older brother. You'll never like any of her boyfriends, you'll know that they dont like you much either, but they kiss ass just to stay on your good side. You'll never want to know what she and her bf does, but your curiosity gets the better of you. You never want to believe that your sister is having sex, but she ultimately is. If there's one thing that i've learned, is to never put your guard down, no matter how buddy-buddy you and her bf have gotten, make him know his place, give him hints that if anything were to happen to your sister, that his neck and spine will be broken in two different spaces


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> This is coming from one over-protect brother to another......
> 
> Trust her.
> Listen to her.
> ...


 this is rediculous and EXTREMELY childish..

you have issues.. your father must have been extremely over protective or something..

go to a shrink and get this issue fixed..

*FTC*.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Peacock said:


> this is rediculous and EXTREMELY childish..
> 
> you have issues.. your father must have been extremely over protective or something..
> 
> go to a shrink and get this issue fixed..


 right now would be a pretty good time for you to quit posting on this thread altogether


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Peacock said:


> this is rediculous and EXTREMELY childish..
> 
> you have issues.. your father must have been extremely over protective or something..
> 
> ...


 How is trusting my sister, supporting her and listening to her rediculous and extremely childish? Obviously you've never had a female sibbling. I've given her, her own space, i've learned to let go and allow her to experience life on her own, but i made a vow that while i let her roam and do her own thing, that i'll always be around with a watchful eye, to protect her from such obnoxious egotistical ass's like you!

As for the comment about my father...so what if he's overprotective? At least he's paying attention to his son and not allowing him to do stupid sh*t like take pictures of his forearm in the head and posting it all over the internet to show the world that he's the biggest doofus in the world!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

dude peocock ur a f****t stfu

....fuckin dickhead


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> How is trusting my sister, supporting her and listening to her rediculous and extremely childish?


 you call this

"* still be the over-protective brother that you are. I've learned a lot in the past 21yrs about being an older brother. You'll never like any of her boyfriends, you'll know that they dont like you much either, but they kiss ass just to stay on your good side. You'll never want to know what she and her bf does, but your curiosity gets the better of you. You never want to believe that your sister is having sex, but she ultimately is. If there's one thing that i've learned, is to never put your guard down, no matter how buddy-buddy you and her bf have gotten, make him know his place, give him hints that if anything were to happen to your sister, that his neck and spine will be broken in two different spaces *"

trusting your sister? suporting her?

Its her life not yours. Why should you have a say in who she chooses to be her bfriend? or who she hangs with.. Why do you think its soo horrible she is having sex?

You act as if your "protecting" her.. but your not.. your actualy doing more harm then good and you will find this out one day..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

TormenT said:


> dude peocock ur a f****t stfu
> 
> ....fuckin dickhead


 im a ***** because i think a 18+ year old women should make her own choices?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Peacock said:


> you call this
> 
> "* still be the over-protective brother that you are. I've learned a lot in the past 21yrs about being an older brother. You'll never like any of her boyfriends, you'll know that they dont like you much either, but they kiss ass just to stay on your good side. You'll never want to know what she and her bf does, but your curiosity gets the better of you. You never want to believe that your sister is having sex, but she ultimately is. If there's one thing that i've learned, is to never put your guard down, no matter how buddy-buddy you and her bf have gotten, make him know his place, give him hints that if anything were to happen to your sister, that his neck and spine will be broken in two different spaces *"
> 
> ...


 I call what you highlighted in BOLD, accepting the truth that she's a grown woman! I was simply stating that me being her older brother, i won't like the choices she makes in choosing her boyfriend, i won't like the fact that she chooses to have sex before marriage. Never did i once say i was going to get in the way of her choices, or force her not to do the thing she wants, the only thing i did say was that i will always be there to, to always have a watchful eye on her just in case something DID happen that she couldn't take care of, i'd step in and handle it.....THAT my friend, is a brother!

...so yea...hold off your lecturing until you have a sister of your own or you're in the same position as me and some other people are!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > you call this
> ...


 i do have a sister of my own.. and a younger cousin i look after..

Why do you think its not acceptable for her to have sex befor she is married but its ok for you to? ( im asuming your a normal guy)


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> sKuz said:
> 
> 
> > lol you guys make me sound like im a super sister control freak.
> ...


 wow. im speechless. you sound like a real hot shot, peacock. Maybe that crooked head of yours has messed up the way you think. You were probably cooler when you were a fat kid. I dont care what you have to say from this point on.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey, skuz, let me meet your sis.







I did buy a tank from you, but does that make us friends? Im ok then to date her right?









lol im just playin dude. It's gettin too hot in this thread over something that was a misunderstanding.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i do have a sister of my own.. and a younger cousin i look after..
> 
> Why do you think its not acceptable for her to have sex befor she is married but its ok for you to? ( im asuming your a normal guy)


 i'm not condoning her from having sex. i'm just cautious with who she might want to have it with....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > i do have a sister of my own.. and a younger cousin i look after..
> ...


 ok i see..

you sound reasonable.. but this other dude does not..


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

neal just wants to f*ck her.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i say be supportive to her... if she does get fucked up and gets pregnant... you may have to be there for her... because no one else will be...

I would be more interested in telling her to use protection... if you caught her doing it... she HAS been doing it... and will continue doing it...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Id rather have an overprotective brother than a brother who could careless. At least you know youll always have someone to turn to and someone who will the kick the sh*t out of any guy who dares to betray you. Its a comforting feeling sometimes. It shows that he cares. As much as we can grow to hate it...we still dont know what wed do without it. As any teenage woman who doesnt have a brother...most will say they wished they had an older brother to look out after them. Older bros can be the best.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Id rather have an overprotective brother than a brother who could careless. At least you know youll always have someone to turn to and someone who will the kick the sh*t out of any guy who dares to betray you. Its a comforting feeling sometimes. It shows that he cares. As much as we can grow to hate it...we still dont know what wed do without it. As any teenage woman who doesnt have a brother...most will say they wished they had an older brother to look out after them. Older bros can be the best.


 this is where something is messed up..

there are not just 2 categories.. "Brother who is to protective" and "brother who does not give a sh*t"..

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom- has a good point of view.. instead of trying to controle her you should give her advice. and point her in the right direction.. give HELPFULL ADVICE to her and NOT what you want her to to..


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Time to put this whole situation into perspective.
> 
> For you guys [who have sisters]:
> 
> ...


 How come your always right and always make perfect sense?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

bcuz shes the queen!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok my 2 cents

friends sisters and there friends are definately not off limits and a good resource for finding chicks. As long as your not a scumbag there should be no issues.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> ok my 2 cents
> 
> friends sisters and there friends are definately not off limits and a good resource for finding chicks. As long as your not a scumbag there should be no issues.


 I don't know bout that. True, that sisters have some cute 'bangin' friends, you still shouldn't mix with them. It'll get weird because your sisters ALWAYS around, but if you can work your magic and not not have your sister around....more power to you. Personally, i've always had this rule to never mess around with your friends sisters or your sisters sister.....there is a loop hole to this though, if you didn't know that the girl was the sister to your friend or a friend of your sister, its all game!


----------

